# Laptop reboots itself after closing the lid. Need help!



## Kees135 (May 29, 2015)

Dear Forum,

I have had an ASUS n551jk for about five months now and am very pleased with it. I keep it clean by running malware checks every week en clearing out my folders. However, since a month or 2, my laptop has started booting up after closing the lid.

In the settings it is configured that when I close the lid the laptop should go to sleep, which it does. But quite often when I take my laptop out of its cover after I haven't used it for a while it is piping hot and the battery is empty; obviously, the laptop has rebooted itself.

I have checked whether this is caused by my network configuration, which is not the case. I fear that the overheating when my laptop reboots while in its cover may damage its performance, so I am looking for a solution.

Can anyone help?

Thank you!


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Firstly I want to point out a Laptop should never be placed in a sleeve if it is not turned off.
Secondly the problem can be caused by a Microsoft service running that momentarily starts, to look for updates etc.
Make sure Windows Update is turned off, or even better, turn the Laptop off.


----------



## Kees135 (May 29, 2015)

Hi Panther, thanks for your reply.
I agree, especially with this problem I should not put it in a sleeve, but sometimes I forget 

It happens pretty much everyday. I can hardly imagine that new updates are available everyday. Additionally, I don't think the system is supposed to boot itself when its explicitly told to go to sleep ^^. Also, I have never had this problem with any of my old laptops, which makes me think that it is a software problem or hardware malfunction related to this laptop. Any further thoughts?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

check your power management (options). there should be a setting that says to choose what closing the lid does.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Kees135 said:


> Hi Panther, thanks for your reply.
> I agree, especially with this problem I should not put it in a sleeve, but sometimes I forget
> 
> It happens pretty much everyday. I can hardly imagine that new updates are available everyday. Additionally, I don't think the system is supposed to boot itself when its explicitly told to go to sleep ^^. Also, I have never had this problem with any of my old laptops, which makes me think that it is a software problem or hardware malfunction related to this laptop. Any further thoughts?


I have seen this issue mentioned before and Intel Smart Connect Technology was the cause.
This service is not necessary and can be disabled for verification.

From their site:

How it works

While your computer is asleep, Intel Smart Connect Technology wakes the system periodically and re-establishes network connectivity. This enables your applications that receive data from the Internet—such as your e-mail and social network sites—to quickly sync with the cloud service and update your system. After the content is updated, the system automatically transitions back to sleep mode.

Learn more about Intel® Smart Connect Technology features and requirements >


----------

